# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  أين يوجد العقل، وما هو العقل ؟ القلب أو الدماغ

## زياني

بسم الله وبعد : 
يعتقد الكثير من الناس أن العقل موجود بالدماغ وأن القلب مجرد عضو كسائر الأعضاء له وظيفة ضخ الدم إلى الجسد، أو أنه مركز للحب والكره ونحوه من المشاعر  فقط، لكنّ نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية، وحتى بعض نصوص التوراة والإنجيل تدل على أن للقلب وظيفة أخرى وهي وظيفة التدبر والفهم والتفكير كما سيتبين في هذا العرض، والذي قسمته إلى مسائل:  
_المسألة الأولى: تعريف العقل:_ 
أما في اللغة فإنه يدور على معنيين، الفهم أو المنع . 
فقد قال الفراهيدي في العين:"العَقْل: نقيض الجَهْل. عَقَل يَعْقِل عَقْلاً فهو عاقل. والمَعْقُولُ: ما تَعْقِلُه في فؤادك "، وقال ابن سيده في المخصص:" عَقَلْت الشيءَ أَعْقِله عَقْلاً فَهِمته ، وقال أبو علي: العَقْل والحِجَا والنُّهَى كَلِمات متَقَرِبة المَعَاني، وقال الأصمعي: العَقْل الإمْساك عن القَبِيح وقَصْر النَّفْس وحَبْسها على الحَسَن"، 
وهذا إن أُخذ من معنى المنع، الذي يعني أنه يمنع صاحبه من الوقوع في المهالك.
وقال الفيروز أبادي:" العَقْلُ العِلْمُ بِصفاتِ الأَشْياءِ من حُسْنِها وقُبْحِها، وكَمَالِها ونُقْصانِها، أو العِلْمُ بخَيْرِ الخَيْرَيْنِ، وشَرِّ الشَّرَّيْنِ"،
وأما في الاصطلاح:" فالعقل أداةٌ لتحريك الجوارح وتخزين المعلومات، ووسيلة للإدراك والفهم والتمييز بين الخير والشر والنفع والضر ".
ومن ههنا ومن نصوص الشرع نعرف أن الأصل في العقل أنْ لا يخلو عَمَله من أمرين: 
أولاهما أن يُعمله صاحبه ويدّبر به، وبالتالي يَدُلّه على الخير والنفع والصلاح ومعرفة وجود الله وتوحيده والغاية من خلقه، والتحذير من الشر والشرك ومن كل طرق الهلاك .   
وإما أن يُهمله صاحبه أو يتلفه وبالتالي يصير نقمة على صاحبه لا نعمةً له.   
والسؤال المطروح هنا أن نقول: 
أين توجد هذه الأداة المحركة للجوارح والتي يتم بها الإدراك والفهم والتمييز ؟ فهل هي في الدماغ أو في القلب؟ أم فيهما معا ؟ وهل للروح علاقة بالقلب ؟ وهل هذه الآلة حسية أو معنوية ؟
وقبل الإجابة عن كلّ ذلك لا بد أن نذكر أولا أنّ كل من زعم بأن العقل هو المخ فقد أبطل، لأن كل الحيوانات لديها مخ ولا عقل لها، وكذلك من استدل على وجود العقل بالقلب فقد أخطأ أيضا لأن كل الحيوانات تمتلك قلبا ولا عقل لها، إذْ ليس وجود المخ أو وجود القلب دليل على وجود العقل، لكن هل يلزم من عدمهما أو عدم أحدهما ذهاب العقل ؟ ثم أين يوجد هذا العقل المحيِّر ؟ 
وللإجابة عن هذا التساؤلات لا بد نذكر أقوال العلماء في هذه المسألة كما في :
_المسألة الثانية: ذكر اختلاف العلماء في مكان وجود العقل:_ 
القول الأول: وهو أن العقل يوجد في الدماغ: وهو قول الإمام أبي حنيفة وأصحابه ورواية عن الإمام أحمد، وقول جميع الفلاسفة وعامة الأطباء، وهو الأمر الشائع عند عموم الناس، وكان من حجتهم ما يلي :
الدليل الأول: أن من أُجْريت لهم عمليات استئصالٍ للقلب ثم استبداله بقلب اصطناعي، فإنهم لم يصابوا بالجنون، مع فقدهم لكثير من الأحاسيس، ويشكل عليه أنه قد وُجد ناس بلا دماغ أصلا، أو لهم دماغ رقيق جدا ومع ذلك فلم يصابوا بالجنون أيضا، بل كانوا من المتفوقين، ولقد أكدت إدارة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكية فشل القلب الصناعي بسبب التغير الجذري في التفكير ثم الموت بعد العملية ببضعة أشهر .
ثم هل يا تُرى كيف الأمر لو أن إنسانا زُرع له دماغ، إما اصطناعي أم من دماغ آخر ؟ 
وسأناقش هذا الاستدلال بعد هذا العرض بحول الله تعالى.   
الدليل الثاني: وهو أنك ترى جميع البشر يشيرون إلى الدماغ إما بالذكاء وسرعة الفهم، وإما للجنون وبطء الفهم، لكنّ هذا الاستدلال غير مقنع، فكم من خطإ ينتشر عند جميع الناس وأمره بين عند العلماء، ولقد قال الله تعالى عن أكثر الناس:{ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ} [يوسف 21 و 40و 68] وقد تكررت هذه الآية ومثيلاتها في غير ما موضع من القرآن الكريم . 
الدليل الثالث: قالوا: ومما يدل على كون العقل في الدماغ لا القلب، أن القلب قد يمرض لكن يبقى العقل سليماً، وهذا من أضعف الأدلة لأن الرأس أيضا قد يمرض ويبقى العقل صحيحا أيضا.
الدليل الرابع: قالوا: أن هذا الأمر هو الذي أثبتته الكثير من الأبحاث الطبية منذ القديم إلى الآن، أن الدماغ هو آلة التفكير وإصدار الأوامر والتحكم في الجسد ...    
الدليل الخامس وما بعده: قالوا: أنا وجدنا أن عامة ما يُؤثر في الدماغ يؤثر في العقل، وأن المرء إذا سكر أو ضُرِب على رأسه فإنه قد يُغمى عليه أو حتى يفقد عقله، فدلّ ذلك على أن الدماغ هو العقل ومركز الإحساس والتصورات. 
ثم قالوا: إنه إذا اختل الدماغ أو المخ في حادث اختل العقل والتصور والإحساس، بينما نجد أن القلب قد يمرض ويبقى العقل سليماً .  
ثم قالوا: وقد وجدنا أن المرء كلما أكثر من التفكير فإنما يؤلمه رأسه لا قلبه.  
والجواب عن هذه الاستدلالات من أوجه: 
أولاها: أنه لا يلزم من ذلك كلِّه أن يكون المخ هو محلُّ العقل والتصرف في البدن والتحكم فيه، بل إن هذا يدل على قوة الاتصال بين القلب العاقل، والدماغ فقط .
والوجه الثاني: أننا وإن لم ننكر هذا الأمر، فليس فيه دليل أصلا على أن العقل موجود في الدماغ، وذلك لقوة الصلة بين القلب والدماغ، ومن المعلوم أن قوة الاتصال تؤدي إلى قوة التأثير بين المتصلين، فإن قيل: لم لا يتأثر القلب أيضا بتأثر الدماغ ؟ والجواب على هذا يقودنا إلى:
الوجه الثالث: وهو أنه قد ثبت بالشرع والعلم أنّ القلب هو القائد والآلة المتصرفة في الجسد كتصرف الملِكِ في البلاد والجنود، وأنه إذا مرض القلبُ الحاكمُ فإن المصيبة عظيمة، بخلاف ما لو حدث مرض أو ألمٌ في الرأس الحارس، ولذلك فإن هذا القلبَ العاقلَ المتحكمَ بالجسد، فإنه يُلقي بالضغط جميعا على الدماغ الحارس المتصل به، حتى يتأثر هذا الدماغ ولا يتأثر القلب الحاكم، لأن القلبَ القائدَ إذا تأثر فالخطب أطم، بخلاف ما لو تأثرت بعض الجنود كالرأس، فإن المرء دوما لا يخاف من ألم الرأس كخوفه من مرض القلب، فإنه إذا آلمه قلبه أو مرض به تراه يخاف ويسرع بالذهاب إلى الطبيب بخلاف الرأس فقد يصبر .   
ثمّ ليُعلم أن القلب يوزع الإجهاد النفسي أو العضلي على مختلف أنحاء الجسد حتى لا يتأثر فيحمي نفسه والأعضاءَ، ولذلك إذا زاد الإجهاد عن حدّه ولم يتحمله القلب سكت ومات، وهو ما يسمى بالسكتة القلبية. 
ولقد أثبتت دراسة أوروبية أن الإجهاد مضر لصحة القلب. وأن الضغوط النفسية تحفز على نمو الأورام والإصابة بالسكتة القلبية، وقد أثبت القرآن أن هذا الهدوء النفسي لا يكون إلا بطمأنينة القلب بالذكر . 
والوجه الرابع: أن أعضاء الجسد متكاملةٌ متحدةٌ، إذا اشتكى من الإنسانِ عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى، واشتكوا معه كما جاء في الحديث الذي سيأتي بيانه.
وعليه فإن الدماغ الحارس هو الذي يشتكي بدل القلب العقل الحاكم، لأن العقل يدفع بالضغط عليه.  
وكم من عضو من أعضاء الإنسان يتأثر بتأثر الدماغ ، ولا يحدث جنون .
بل لقد أثبت العلماء أن وجود الشلل في بعض الأعضاء، إنما سببه اختلال واقع في المخ والدماغ، ومع ذلك فلا يُجنّ هذا المصاب، بل يبقى في كمال عقله، فدل ذلك على أن العقل خارج عن هذا الدماغ؛ 
بل قد أثبت الأطباء أن كثيرا من الأمراض في عضو معين إنما سببها هو عضو أو مكان آخر، ولم يعن هذا أن الألم فيها، فكذلك اختلال العقل بضرب الرأس لا يعني وجود العقل فيه .
وإذْ لم تكف هذه الأدلة في إثبات مكان العقل، وتبَينت أوجه الرد عليها، فإننا سننتقل إلى القول الثاني لننظر فيه :   
القول الثاني: وهو أن العقل يوجد في القلب: وهو قول جمهور العلماء المسلمين، ومالت إليه بعض الدراسات العلمية الحديثة والمتأخرة، وأما كون القلبِ يحمل الأحاسيس والمشاعر من حب ومودة وكره وبغض ونحو ذلك من الأحاسيس فلا يمكن أن يُنكر ذلك أحد، وأما كونُ العقلِ في القلب فهو أمر قد تظاهرت الأدلة الشرعية عليه وتنوّعت: 
فمنها ما يدل على أن مركز القسوة أو اللين والذكرى أو الشعور والطأنينة والثبات والفهم والتدبر والوعي والوجل والخوف هو القلب، ومنها ما يدل على أن محل العقل هو القلب، أو أن مركز الطبع والختم والعمى والضيق وعدم الفهم والتدبر هو القلب كما سيأتي ذكر ذلك في مظانه هنالك.
وأما عن الحجج العلمية فنذكر ما يلي :
الحجة الأولى: حيث اكتشف بعض الفسيلوجيين بأن المرء إذا حدث له موقف فإنه يتجه مباشرة وَأَوّلا إلى الشبكة العصبية الموجودة في القلب وليس إلى المخ أولا كما هو شائع .  
يؤكد ذلك أن الشخص إذا ما أتاه موقف مفاجئ فسرعان ما يضطرب قلبه ويرتعش، ثم يرسل بالأوامر إلى المخ فالأعضاءِ لتقفز وتتلوّن بسبب زيادة ضخ الدم من القلب، وهذا ما يسمى علميا بالفعل اللاإرادي، ويسميه علماء الشرع بالخوف الطبيعي. 
وهو كما جاء في حديث للطبراني في الأوسط (8345) عن سلمان قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:" إذا رجف قلب المؤمن في سبيل الله تحاتت خطاياه كما يتحات عذق النخلة".
وفي حديث بدء نزول الوحي عن عائشة عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" [فجعلتُ أرتجفُ]، وفي رواية:" فرجع إلى خديجة يرجف فؤاده [وبوادره]"، وهذا لأن الأعضاء تبعٌ للقلب ترتجف برجفته، وتطمئن بسعادته وسكونه. 
الحجة 2: قالوا: إن القلب مكوّن من أكثر من أربعين ألف خلية عصبية، وأن كل خلية تخزن الكم الكبير من المعلومات، وأن لها دور كبير في التحكم بكل الجسد، كما صح في الحديث:" إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله"، وأكد البرفسور Gary Schwartz من جامعة أريزونا، والدكتورة Linda Russek أن للقلب طاقة خاصة به بواسطتها يتم تخزين المعلومات ومعالجتها أيضاً، كما وثّق البروفسور Gary Schwart عشرات الحالات التي تثبت أن للقلب دوراً كبيراً في التحكم بشخصية الإنسان وأفعاله وذكرياته، ومنهم الدكتور (أندريو أرمور armour) و"بول برسال" اللذان أكّدا وجود دماغٍ شديد التعقيد بداخل القلب، وأن له نظاماً خاصاً به في معالجة المعلومات القادمة إليه من مختلف أنحاء الجسم. 
الحجة 3: أن عامة من أجريت لهم عمليات زرعٍ للقلب، صار عندهم ازدواج في الشخصية والعقلية والتفكيرِ: أولاهما الشخصية الأصلية والتفكيرُ بها كما كانت، والثانية هي الشخصية الطارئة لصاحب القلب المتبرع به، وقد قام الدكتور غاري ببحثٍ حول أكثر من 300 حالة زراعة قلب، فوجد بأن جميعها قد حدث له تغيرات نفسية كبيرة بعد العملية، وعندما نظرو في التغيرات التي طرأت على الأشخاص الذين زرعت لهم قلوب وجدو أن لهذا علاقة بما يسمي الذاكرة الخلوية.
الحجة2: ذلك أن كل خلية من خلايا القلب الأربعين ألفا، لها ذاكرة خاصة،  وتحتوي على كمّ كبير من المعلومات عن شخصيتنا وأذواقنا وما نحب وما نكره.
وقيل بل يوجد ذلك في كل خلايا الجسد كما زعمت عالمة الكيمياء الحيوية:" كانديس بيرت"، وكذلك يرى الدكتور Schwartz أن تاريخنا مكتوب في كل خلية من خلايا جسدنا، ولذلك يحدث التغير كما زعموا حتى فيمن أبدلت لهم الكلى أو الرئتين أو الطحال وغيرها. 
لكن يلزم من هذا حقّا أن يحدث التغير النفسي وانتقال المعلومات مع كل تبديل ونقل، كما يحدث في القلب، وفي هذا بُعْدٌ والله أعلم .
إلا أن نحمل حديث عليٍّ رصي الله عنه على الرفع، وإلا فإنه موقوف، حيث قال علي بن أبي طالب أنه:" إن العقل في القلب، وإن الرحم في الكبد، وإن الرأفة في الطحال، وإن النفس في الرئة "،
وإثبات هذا التغير في هذه الصفات بسبب تبديل هذه الأعضاء يحتاج إلى مبحث طبيٍّ وحديثيٍّ مستقل . 
الحجة 3: وذكروا لذلك عدة قصص منها قصة الفتاة المقتولة فلما تُبُرع بقلبها إلى أخرى، عرفت الثانية من القاتل، وقصة الفتاة التي صارت تخشى الماء لأن صاحبة القلب ماتت غرقا، وغير ذلك من القصص الكثيرة والغريبة التي وثّقها هؤلاء الأطباء والجراحون في مسألة تغيير القلب. 
الحجة 4: أن من أجريت لهم عمليات زرعٍ لقلبٍ اصطناعي فإنهم يعيشون فترة بلا أحاسيس ولا مشاعر، وقد يصل الأمر بهم أحيانا إلى مرحلة عدم الفهم، ثم الموت السريع، وهذا التقرير المذكور يخالف التقرير السابق في أن من زرع له قلب اصطناعي فإنه يبقى في كامل عقله، والمسألة تحتاج إلى مزيد بحث وتثبت، مع أني سأناقش الاحتمالين معًا:    
أما الثاني: فقد استدل به من يقول بأن العقل في الدماغ، لأن القلب لما نُزِع لم يُجنّ صاحبه، ويرده أيضا أن الدماغ لما لم يوجدْ بَقي صاحبه سليما عاقلا أيضا، حيث ذكر البروفيسور" جون لوبير" (أستاذ طب الأعصاب في جامعة بريطانيا) أنه زاره طالب متفوق ومجتهد من قسم الرياضيات يعاني من صداع مزمن، ثم صوّر جمجمته فلم يجد فيها دماغا غير غشاء عصبي رقيق لا يتجاوز سمكه واحد ملليمتر، وذكر أنه صادف حالات كثيرة فيها نصف دماغ صغير، ونفس الحالة تحدث للصغار، والتي تسمى بالاستسقاء Hydrocephalus) )، 
وأما على الاحتمال الأول: وهو أن أصحاب هذه القلوب الاصطناعية يعيشون فترة بلا أحاسيس ولا مشاعر، ولا فهم للأمور، مع بقاء أصل الفهم والتمييز عندهم، فيا تُرى ما سبب بقاء هذا التمييز عندهم ؟ مع أن آلة الإدراك وهي القلب منزوعة ! 
وكذلك ما هو سرّ ازدواجية الشخصية والتفكير في أصحاب القلوب المُتَبرّع بها ؟ ولماذا لا يفقدون شخصيتهم وتفكيرهم الأول ؟ ولماذا طرأ عليهم الثاني ؟ مع أنّنا فنّدنا من قبل أن يكون العقل في الدماغ ! 
وللإجابة الحقيقية عن هذه التساؤلات، فإننا نختار هذا القول الثالث وهو الصحيح لما فيه من جمع بين الأدلة المتعارضة والله أعلم : 
القول الثالث: أن العقل في القلب، وله تعلق بالدماغ، وأن هذا القلب العاقل موجود في الجسد وفي الروح أيضا:
فقد جاء في كتب الفقه الحنابلة ما نصه:" ومحل العقل القلب، ذكره أبو الحسن التميمي في "كتاب العقل"، فقال: الذي نقول به: إن العقل في القلب يعلو نوره إلى الدماغ، فيفيض منه إلى الحواس ما جرى في العقل"، نقله القاضي أبو يعلى في العدة (1/89). 
وأما عن تعلق القلب بالدماغ والروح معًا: فقد قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في المجموع (9/303):" يقول طائفة من أصحاب أحمد: إن أصل العقل في القلب فإذا كمل انتهى إلى الدماغ، والتحقيق أن الروح التي هي النفس لها تعلق بهذا وهذا، وما يتصف من العقل به يتعلق بهذا وهذا، لكن مبدأ الفكر والنظر في الدماغ ومبدأ الإرادة في القلب، والعقل يراد به العلم ويراد به العمل، فالعلم والعمل الاختياري أصله الإرادة، وأصل الإرادة في القلب، والمريد لا يكون مريدا إلا بعد تصور المراد، فلا بد أن يكون القلب متصورا فيكون منه هذا وهذا، ويبتدئ ذلك من الدماغ وآثاره صاعدة إلى الدماغ فمنه المبتدأ وإليه الانتهاء وكلا القولين له وجه صحيح ... والله أعلم". 
كذا قال وفي بعض ما قاله نظر، فإنه لما قال:" لكن مبدأ الفكر والنظر في الدماغ ومبدأ الإرادة في القلب,... ويبتدئ ذلك من الدماغ وآثاره صاعدة إلى الدماغ فمنه المبتدأ وإليه الانتهاء "،  
فإن الصواب الذي تواترت عليه الأدلة الشرعية هو أن أصل ومبدأ كل ذلك هو القلب، وأنه المتحكم في الجسد تفكيرا وصلاحا أو فسادا، وأن هذا القلب له علاقة قوية متطابقة مع الروح، كما له امتداد إلى الدماغ، فالقلب أشبه بمولد الطاقة، الذي له امتداد إلى الأسلاك، ولكل ما ذكرته أدلة وبراهين:  
1/ فإننا نقول بأن جسم الإنسان مكون من شيئين: جسده وروحه التي هي نفسه بين جنبيه، وأن كلا منهما يُعد ذاتا مستقلة بنفسها، ولكل ذاتٍ صفاتٌ،  كما أجمع أهل السنة والجماعة وتواترت بذلك الأدلة والأحاديث. 
2/ فقد صح في الحديث أن الله خلق الأرواح قديما، فقال عليه السلام:" خلق الله تبارك وتعالى آدم حين خلقه، فضرب كتفه اليمنى، فأخرج ذرية بيضاء كأنهم الذر، وضرب كتفه اليسرى فأخرج ذرية سوداء كأنهم الحمم ، فقال : هؤلاء - للذي في يمينه - : إلى الجنة ولا أبالي ، وقال للذي في يساره : إلى النار ولا أبالي"، {وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا: بلى}    
3/ ثم كانت هذه الأرواح على يمين آدم أو يساره كما صحت بذلك الأحاديث، وأنها آخذة نفس صور وأشكال أجسادها .   
4/ ثم إذا أراد الله خلق بشر جعله أربعين يَوْمًا نطفة ومثلها علقة ومثلها مضغة، ثم يَأْمُرُ اللهُ ملكَ الأرواح فيأخذ روحه ليُدخلها في جسدها فيمتزجان لأول مرة، 
ولا تعرف هذه الروح شيئًا إلا ربّها الذي فطرها على معرفة ربوبيته. 
5/ ثم يولد الإنسان لا يعلم شيئا، ثم تبدأ حواسه في العمل شيئا فشيئا، فأول ما يعمل هو السمع ثم البصر ثم القلب العاقل كما قال تعالى:{ وَاللَّهُ أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ (78) }.
ولقد جمع الله في هذه الآية العظيمة أنواع الناس الثلاثةِ من حيث الإدراك والاستقبال كما أكّد علماء التربية، فمنهم السمعيون، ومنهم البصريون، ومنهم الشعوريون، وهذه الأنواع الثلاثة هي ما يُسأل عنها المرء كما في الآية الأخرى:{إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كان عنه مسؤولا}.     
 6/ وقد أجمع أهل السنة على أن الروح (أي النفسَ) هي ذات وصورةٌ مستقلة بذاتها تأخذ شكل جسدها، تروح وتجيء .... وتتكلم وتسمع وتبصر وتعقل وتفهم وتعرف، وأنّ منها الروح الطيبة المطمئنة، ومنها النفس اللوامة، ومنها النفس الخبيثة الأمارة .   
7/ وإذْ ذلك كذلك، وكان الأمر كذلك، فقد بان جواب الاستشكال السابق هنالك، عن سِرّ بقاء العقل والشخصية السابقة مع زوال القلب الأصليّ، وهو أن الروح عاقلة وهي مثل جسدها تماما، تعرفه جيدا، وتنسجم معه أبدا، ولو أُبدلت له الكثير من الأعضاء، - على أن البعض قد يذكر هنا أن السبب هو وجود تلك المعلومات في كل خلايا الجسد كما مر، وفي ذلك بعد والله أعلم - .
لكن ما هو السرّ في أن يطرأ على النفس أفكار ومعلومات أخرى إذا أُتي لها بقلب آخر كما ذكرنا ؟ 
8/ والجواب معروف: وهو أن ذلك القلب الغريب يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات والتفكيرات والمشاعر عن صاحبه الأصلي، وبالتالي ينقُلها إلى الشخص الجديد، فدل ذلك أن العقل موجود بالقلب الذي في الصدر، كما هو موجود بقلب الروح والله الموفق للصواب، ولذلك يكون في هذه الحالات مزجا بين الشخصيتين والله الموفق .
وعليه فمن زكى نفسه واتقى قبل ذلك، فلن تتغير عقيدته وروحه بالقلب الطارئ ولو أجريت له عدة عمليات بإذن الله تعالى، لأن نفسه وروحه زكية، ويمكنه بالمجاهدة أن يُغيّر القلب الطارئ عليه، لأنّ كل قلوب بني آدم مفطورة على معرفة الله وتوحيده وحب الخير، فهو بذلك يُرجع ذلك القلب إلى أصله بعون الله تعالى .   
وبقي سؤال آخر وهو أن نقول: هل توجد علاقة لهذا العقل بالدماغ ؟ وما هي هذه العلاقة ؟ وكيف أن القلب هو الذي يؤثر في الدماغ لا العكس كما هو شائع ؟؟ 
1/ ذكر العلماءُ أن هذا القلب متصل مع المخ أو الدماغ بعصب مزدوج، يسمونه بالعصب الشوكي .
2/ وأن القلب يرسل إلى المخ مع كل خفقةٍ، - عن طريق الدمِ، والهرمون، وموجات الضغط، -، كلاّ من الهواء والغذاء والأوامر والمعلومات ونحوها، 
3/ وأنّ هذه الرسائل العصبية إذا كثرت فهي السر في ألم الدماغ والله أعلم، لما لها من تأثير بليغ على قشرة المخ المستقبل والمُنَفّذِ للمعلومات.
4/ كما وجد الباحثون المتأخرون أن دقات القلب تؤثر على موجات ألفا التي يبثها الدماغ، بل قالوا: كلما زاد عدد دقات القلب زادت الترددات التي يبثها الدماغ.
5/ وقالت الدراسات: بأن الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي للقلب أقوى بكثير من حقل الدماغ وغيره، بل إن لديه إشعاعا حتى خارجيا، يصل إلى بعد اثنين إلى ثلاثة أمتار بجهاز الكشف المسمى ب: "الماغنيتوميت  "، وهذا ما يلاحظه والدا صاحب القلب المتبرّع به، حيث يشعرون بشعور جذاب نحو الشخص الذي تبرعوا له، هذا عن الأدلة العلمية . 
وأما عن الأدلة الشرعية التي تؤكد كلّ ذلك فهي كالتالي: 
الدليل الأول: قال الله تعالى:{ كَلَّا لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ لَنَسْفَعًا بِالنَّاصِيَةِ (15) نَاصِيَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ خَاطِئَةٍ (16) } [العلق]، ولفظ "ناصية" الثانية، بدلٌ ووصفٌ للناصية في الأولى، وهي شعر مقدم الرأس، فوصفها الله بالكذب وتعمد الخطايا، وقد قال بعضهم أن هذا من الإسناد المجازي، وهذا خطأ لأن الأصل هو الحقيقة وهي بيِّنة هنا،  بل قد أثبتها العلم الحديث وظاهر الآية، حيث يُفهم منها أن مركز التفكير في الشر والكذب هو الناصية لا القلب، ولذلك: 
الدليل 2: قال تعالى: {يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم} وأنه متى ما استمر هذا الفعل والكذب، أدى إلى الران والطبع على القلوب كما في : 
الدليل 3: قال تعالى { كَلاَّ بَلْ رَانَ على قُلُوبِهِمْ مَّا كَانُواْ يَكْسِبُونَ } [ المطففين : 14]، والآيات المذكورة في الطبع أو الختم على القلب كثيرة جدا، ومما يؤكد ذلك أيضا: 
الدليل 4: ما خرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه (930) عن أبي هريرة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:« إن العبد إذا أخطأ خطيئة نكت في قلبه نكتة، فإن هو نزع واستغفر وتاب صقلت، فإن عاد زيد فيها، فإن عاد زيد فيها حتى تعلو فيه، فهو الران الذي ذكر الله: {كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون}»، وفي كل هذه الأدلة يبين تعالى أن الطبع والغلق إنما يكون على القلوب، لا على الأدمغة، لأنها هي الأصل . 
الدليل 5: ومما قد يبين العلاقة بين القلب العاقل والدماغ، ما جاء في صحيح البخاري (4510) عن عدي بن حاتم رضي الله عنه قال: قلت يا رسول الله: ما الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود أهما الخيطان؟ قال: «إنك لعريض القفا، إن أبصرت الخيطين» ، ثم قال: «لا بل هو سواد الليل، وبياض النهار»، فإن هذا مما قد يُستدل به على الغباوة والبلاهة وقلة الفطنة، وعلى هذا التأويل فيكون القلب هو العاقل وهو متصل بالدماغ كما مر بالأعصاب، فإذا كان قفى هذا الدماغ المُوصَلَة إليه المعلومات عريضا دل على الغباوة وإلا فلا والله أعلم .
كما يوجد في الباب عدة أدلة أخرى، كلها تدل على أن العقل في القلب والحمد لله: 
الدليل السادس: قال تعالى: {أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَا أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ (46)} [ الحج] ، فأسند العقل إلى القلب الذي في الصدر، لأنه وسيلة الإدراك والفهم، كما أن الأذن والبصر وسيلتان للسمع والبصر، ثم ذم الله تعالى كل من لا يعقل ويتدبر بعقله بل جعله مثل الجماد: 
الدليل السابع : قال الله تعالى:{ وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْأِنْسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا} [لأعراف: 179]، فأسند عدم الفهم للقلب الذي من المفترض أن يفهموا به لكنهم عطلوه . 
الدليل الثامن : وقال تعالى: {أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا}.[محمد:24]، فنسب التدبر إلى القلب، وذم كل من أقفل قلبه عن التدبر في القرآن .
الدليل التاسع وما بعده: وقال أيضا: { ثم قـست قلوبكم من بعد ذلك فهي كالحجارة أو أشد قـسوة}ـ وقال أيضا:{ فويــلُ ُ للقاسـية قـلوبهم من ذكر الله أولـئك في ضلال مـبين}، فنسب القسوة إلى القلب لا إلى الدماغ .  
الدليل الحادي عشر وما بعده: وقال الله أيضا:{ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِمَن كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد}، وهو نص في أن محلّ التذكر والتدبر هو القلب لا غيره، ولقد أخبر الله تعالى في هذه الآية أن من ينتفع بالقرآن وعلومه هو كل شخص ألقى أذنه فسم واستمع وهو شهيد القلب حاضره.   
وقالَ اللهُ تَبارَك وَتَعالَى:{ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَن يَفْقَهُوهُ} (22)، ولم يقل: ( إنَّا جعلنا على أدمغتهم أكِنَّةً أنْ يفقهوه)، ونفس الشيء يقال في كل آيات الختم والطبع على القلب وزيغه أو طمأنينته وتثبيته .
وفي الباب أدلة أخرى من القرآن تبين أن العقل في القلب أيضا.
وكذلك بينت السنة النبوية على أن العقل في القلب، وأنه هو المتحكم في سائر الأعضاء صلاحا أو فسادا:  
الدليل الرابع عشر : خرجه البخاري 52، 1946 و مسلم 1599) عن النعمان بن بشير رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:" إن الحلال بين وان الحرام بين ... ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة إذا صلحت صلح الجسد كله وإذا فسدت فسد الجسد كله ألا وهي القلب"، وقد دل هذا الحديث على أن حركاتَ الجسدِ كلِّه - ومن ذلك الدماغ- وتصرّفاته وصلاحه وفساده كل ذلك تابع لحركةِ القلب وإرادته، وأنه هو المتصرف فيها.  
الدليل الخامس عشر: خرج مسلم 2586 عن النعمان بن بشير قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:" مَثَلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي تَوَادِّهِمْ وَتَرَاحُمِهِمْ وَتَعَاطُفِهِمْ مَثَلُ الْجَسَدِ إِذَا اشْتَكَى مِنْهُ عُضْوٌ تَدَاعَى لَهُ سَائِرُ الْجَسَدِ بِالسَّهَرِ وَالْحُمَّى".
وقد تضمن هذا الحديث الشريف أوجهًا من البيان والإعجاز والطبّ كلها مفهومةٌ من هذا التشبيه: 
1/ ذلك أن المُشبه هو الإيمان والمؤمنون، والمشبه به: هو الجسد وأعضاؤه، حيث شبه الإيمان بالجسد، والمؤمنون بأعضاء ذلك الجسد، وبقي تشبيه محذوف للعلم به ضمنا، وهو تشبيه القائد بالقلب، والكاف والمثلية أداتا التشبيه، ووجه الشبه هو التوافق في الألم والراحة، والمراد من الحديث الوصول إلى المُشَبّه وهو المعنى المرجوّ من المؤمنين في هذا التشبيه ؟ . 
2/ سبب الألم والحمى في هذا التشبيه: ذلك أن سبب الألم في المشبه هو وجود ألم في أحد أفراد المؤمنين، وسبب الحمى والألم في المشبه به وهو وجود ألم، أو شكاية في أحد أعضاء الجسد.
3/ كيفية الشعور بالألم في التشبيهين: حيث تصل الشكاية من ذلك المؤمن المصاب إلى غيره من المؤمنين وبالأحرى الحاكم ، وأما في الجسد فتصل الرسالة إلى القلب الذي له اتصال مباشر بسائر الأعضاء عن طريق الدم والأوعية وغيرهما.
4/ الإجراءات المتخذة: فالقلب العاقل إذا بلغته هذه الرسالة فإنه يعمل على ضخ الدم بصورة أكبر، وهذا لإنتاج كمية أكبر من الكريات الدموية البيضاء والتي وظيفتها الدفاع عن الجسم وقتل الجراثيم المحتلّة للجسد، ويرسل أوامره إلى الدماغ بهذا الأمر. 
وهذا هو المطلوب من حكام المسلمين أن يُرسلوا بالجنود والمعونة إلى كل مسلم يؤذى على وجه الأرض والله المستعان.
5/ ثم يُرْسَلُ الأمر لجميع الأعضاء بإنشاء أكبر كمية من الكريات البيضاء، ويُزَوّدها القلب بكميات أكبر من الدم مع ما يحمل من هواء وغذاء ومضادات .
6/ وزيادة عمل القلب هذا يؤدي إلى اشتعال حرارة غريبة فيه، وبما أنه المتحكم في الجسد، فيرسل بها أو يتأثر بها الدماغ فكل أعضاء الجسد ويزداد نشاطها، ثم تتداعى ويدعو بعضها بعضا لمشاركة العضو المصاب في مصابه والعمل لإنقاذه، فتَسْهَر لسهره، وتشتعل معه حُمًّى لألمه، وبالتالي يلتهب كل البدن حرارة، فما أعجز كلام من قال:" إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الأعضاء بالجسد والحمى". 
7/ ثم تكون النتيجة: فإما أن يبرأ الجميع، وإما أن يموت الجميع معا .
فما أروعه من حديث، وما أعجزه من كلام، وما أخصره من معان، وما أجمله من بيان !.
الدليل السادس عشر وما بعده: 
حيث نبدأ بحديث فيه تقسيم قلوب بني آدم، وأن القلب هو المتحكم في الجسد : 
فخرج أحمد (3/17) عن أبي سعيد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" القلوب أربعة، قلب أجرد فيه مثل السراج يزهر، وقلب أغلف مربوط على غلافه، وقلب منكوس، وقلب مصفح، فأما القلب الأجرد، فَقَلْب المؤمن سراجه فيه نوره، وأما القلب الأغلف فقلب الكافر، وأما القلب المنكوس فقلب المنافق عرف ثم أنكر، وأما القلب المصفح فقلب فيه إيمان ونفاق، فمثل الإيمان فيه كمثل البقلة يمدها الماء الطيب، ومثل النفاق فيه كمثل القرحة يمدها القيح والدم فأي المدتين غلبت على الأخرى غلبت عليه". 
وخرج الخلال في السنة (5/56) عن أحمد بن حنبل حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا عوف عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن هند الجملي قال: كان علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه يقول:" إن الإيمان يبدو لمظة بيضاء في القلب، كلما زاد الإيمان زاد البياض، فإذا استكمل الإيمان ابيضّ القلب، وإن النفاق يبدو لمظة سوداء في القلب، كلما زاد النفاق زاد ذلك السواد، فإذا استكمل النفاق اسود القلب كله، وايم الله لو شققتم عن قلب مؤمن لوجدتموه أبيض، ولو شققتم عن قلب منافق لوجدتموه أسود"، تابعه أبو أسامة وهوذة وابن المبارك في الزهد (ر 1440) عن عوف به، وهو موقوف . 
وخرج البخاري 1096 عن عائشة قلت: يا رسول الله، أتنام قبل أن توتر ؟ فقال:" يا عائشة إن عيني تنامان ولا ينام قلبي"، وهذا لأنه محل الإدراك واللوعي .
. وفي صحيحه أيضا:" اللهم اغسل عني خطاياي بماء الثلج والبرد ونق قلبي من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ".، وهذا لأن القلب إن نقِي صلح كل البدن . 
وفيه أيضا 5829 عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" يقولون الكرم إنما الكرم قلب المؤمن".
وفي الصحيح 2702 عن أبي بردة عن الأغر المزني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" إنه ليغان على قلبي وإني لأستغفر الله في اليوم مائة مرة".
. ومن الأدلة حادثتي شق الصدر، أولاهما في الصغر والثانية في المعراج وفيهما:" فاستخرج قلبي ثم أتيت بطست من ذهب مملوءة إيمانا فغسل قلبي ثم حشي ثم أعيد"، وقد علل ذلك بأنه غسل نصيب الشيطان منه حتى لا يناله.
وقد جاء نص صريح في أن محل الحفظ والفهم هو القلب الذي في الصدر، دليل ذلك ما خرجه الترمذي في سننه 3570 من طريق الوليد بن مسلم ثنا ابن جريج عن عطاء بن أبي رباح و عكرمة مولى ابن عباس عن ابن عباس أنه قال: بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه علي بن أبي طالب فقال بأبي أنت وأمي تفلت هذا القرآن من صدري فما أجدني أقدر عليه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا أبا الحسن أفلا أعلمك كلمات ينفعك الله بهن وينفع بهن من علمته ويثبت ما تعلمت في صدرك ؟ قال أجل يا رسول الله فعلمني ...، فقال له قل:"... أسألك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تلزم قلبي حفظ كتابك كما علمتني .. أسألك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تنور بكتابك بصري وأن تطلق به لساني وأن تفرج به عن قلبي وأن تشرح به صدري وأن تعمل به بدني..".
يؤكد ذلك ما صح عن أبي هريرة قال: أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فبسطت ثوبي عنده ثم أخذه فجمعه على قلبي فما نسيت بعده حديثا". وهما نص صريح في أنّ مكان الحفظ وتخزين المعلومات هو القلب لا غيره كما مر من أن فيه 40 ألف خلية لتخزين المعلومات .
وفي المسند (2/403) عن أبي هريرة قال:" ما كان أحد أعلم بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مني إلا ما كان من عبد الله بن عمرو فإنه كان يكتب بيده ويعيه بقلبه، وكنت أعيه بقلبي ولا أكتب بيدي ..". 
وخرج أحمد (2/172) عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال: جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله اني أقرأ القرآن فلا أجد قلبي يعقل عليه، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إن قلبك حشي الإيمان وإن الإيمان يعطي العبد قبل القرآن"، وهو نص في أن القلب هو من يعقل.
وفي الحديث الصحيح عن أبي كبشة الأنماري قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا في أصحابه فدخل ثم خرج وقد اغتسل، فقلنا: يا رسول الله قد كان شيء؟ قال: أجل، مرت بي فلانة فوقع في قلبي شهوة النساء، فأتيت بعض أزواجي فأصبتها فكذلك فافعلوا فإنه من أماثل أعمالكم اتيان الحلال"، وفيه دليل على أن القلب هو الذي يفكر بأمر النساء والتشهي .
يؤكد ذلك ما خرجه أحمد (2/329) عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:" العين تزني والقلب يزني فزنا العين النظر، وزنا القلب التمنى والفرج يصدق ما هنالك أو يكذبه ". 
وفي سنن أبي داود 1510 عن ابن عباس قال:"كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو:.. وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة قلبي".  
وفي سنن الترمذي 3199 عن أبي ظبيان قال: قلنا لابن عباس أرأيت قول الله عز وجل { ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه } ما عنى بذلك ؟ قال قام نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما يصلي فخطر خطرة فقال المنافقون الذين يصلون معه ألا ترى أن له قلبين قلبا معكم وقلبا معهم فأنزل الله {ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه}". فدلت الآية مع الحديث على أن مركز التفكير والتركيز والفهم هو القلب لا غيره . 
ورُوي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث المدائني ولم يصح عنه أنه قال: "الكبد رحمة، والقلب ملك، والقلب مسكن العقل".
وأما الأدلة من آثار الصحابة فهي كثيرة أيضا نذكر منها :  
ما خرجه البخاري 104 عن أبي شريح أنه قال لعمرو بن سعيد وهو يبعث البعوث إلى مكة ائذن لي أيها الأمير أحدثك قولا قام به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الغد من يوم الفتح سمعته أذناي ووعاه قلبي وأبصرته عيناي حين تكلم به..". 
وخرج البيهقي في الشعب (4/161) عن يعقوب بن سفيان حدثني سعيد بن أبي مريم حدثنا محمد بن مسلم حدثني عمرو بن دينار أخبرني ابن شهاب عن عياض بن خليفة عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه سمعه يقول وهو بصفين:" إن العقل في القلب، وإن الرحم في الكبد، وإن الرأفة في الطحال، وإن النفس في الرئة "، تابعه البخاري في الأدب (547) حدثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم فذكره، وقد تابعه أبو عاصم عن إبراهيم بن بديل حدثنا ابن شهاب به.
وروى أبو بكر بن عياش عن ثوير عن أبيه عن علي قال: « كان لي لسان سؤول ، وقلب عقول ، وما نزلت آية إلا وقد علمت فيما نزلت وبما نزلت وعلى من نزلت". 
وروى شيبان بن فروخ أبو هلال الراسبي ثنا عبد الله بن بريدة أن معاوية رضي الله عنه أرسل إلى دغفل فسأله عن العربية وعن أنساب الناس وسأله عن النجوم؟ فإذا هو عالم فقال : يا دغفل من أين حفظت هذا ؟ فقال:" حفظت هذا بلسان سؤول وقلب عقول وإن آفة العلم النسيان".
تابعه قتادة عن عمران بن حطان عن دغفل بن حنظلة من بني عمرو بن شيبان قال قال لي معاوية رضي الله تعالى عنه يا دغفل من أين علمت هذا العلم؟ قلت:" يا أمير المؤمنين علمته بلسان سؤول وقلب عقول وأذن واعية للعلم"، خرجه عنهما ابن أبي عاصم في المثاني (3/293) أو (3/170)
وقال أحمد بن حنبل في الفضائل (2/970)  حدثني جرير عن مغيرة قال: قيل لابن عباس: أنى أصبت هذا العلم ؟ قال:" بلسان سؤول وقلب عقول".
وهي أدلة صريحة في أن آلة العقل هي القلب .  
وأما الأدلة من الإجماع فهي في اتفاقهم على أن الإيمان عمل بالجوارح وقول باللسان واعتقاد بالجنان والقلب، فكل أمور الشرع يعقلها القلب بل ويعتقد بها . 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله العالمين،  وأستغفر الله من ذنبي أو خطإي والله الموفق للصواب . 

                              كتبه أبو عيسى زياني

----------


## أبو حيدرة الحسني

*بارك الله فيك 
سأقرأه*

----------

